# Matching existing Panel



## tobinjm (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Folks - I'm about to attempt my first shot at cabinet making by trying to replicate one of my kitchen doors. I'm hoping someone can assure me I'm buying the right bit(s) from MLCS!

I've attached pictures of my existing door and looking to purchase an Ogee Fillet raised panel bit (2-3/4 - 1/2 shank). Does this look like the right bit? 

I'm also looking at the Mission Style Fillet bit which I'm 99% sure is what was used for the rail/stile. The doors have applied molding which I've come quite close to matching at my local mill. I'm hoping the ogee panel with fit this rail/stile?

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I would say that's not the right bit...it will make a step in the panel...then in order to avoid that you would need to lower the bit and then the panel will be too large to fit in the rail and stile without cutting the back.

Don't think that's what you want...?


----------



## tobinjm (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Nick. Any ideas on what type of bit I should be searching out for? Is that an Ogee profile?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Which bit are you taking about the panel or the rail and stile bit?

Herb


----------



## tobinjm (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm concerned about the panel bit and matching the shape. I'm pretty sure they used a mission style bit for the rail/stile.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't believe it to be either...
what Herb says or are you looking for the whole shebang...

Freud 3 Piece Raised Panel Door Sets -justfreud.com


----------



## tobinjm (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd love to find a set to recreate the both the panel and the rails/stile but I assumed that was not possible. If anyone has suggestions of what type of bit for both it would be appreciated. Since there is molding around the door as well I believe the rail/stile is some type of a mission style bit. Thanks again.

-j


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tobinjm said:


> I'd love to find a set to recreate the both the panel and the rails/stile but I assumed that was not possible. If anyone has suggestions of what type of bit for both it would be appreciated. Since there is molding around the door as well I believe the rail/stile is some type of a mission style bit. Thanks again.
> 
> -j


did you look at the links I posted...


----------



## tobinjm (Jan 14, 2016)

Stick - Yes thank you. I guess the closest I'm going to get would be Freud# 97-260 (last set of bits on that page) ? Its really hard to tell exactly what the rail/stile will look like from that angle of the picture.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tobinjm said:


> Stick - Yes thank you. I guess the closest I'm going to get would be Freud# 97-260 (last set of bits on that page) ? Its really hard to tell exactly what the rail/stile will look like from that angle of the picture.


and before I forget again...
welcome Tobin...

cut a profile/template on piece of paper so the your mind's eye can see it better...
that molding on the door appears to be conventional..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The set I have (Freud 97-254) seems close but you will need a way to round over the top leading to your recess in the center of the panel. It includes adjustable rail n stile bits so you might be able to drop the bit lower in the table and then adjust the rail n stile bits to accommodate the fatter edge. You will still need to round the top of the profile (sand ?)...

How do you plan on doing the recess center...sled?


----------



## tobinjm (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks again guys! Very helpful! This is my first attempt at routing anything more than a bullnose so I can't answer your question Nick. I just got the kreg precision table and will buy these bits and experiment!
Cheers!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I am a fan of Sommerfeld matched set bits. Just for the heck of it, I suggest you contact Sommerfeld Tools for Wood and send an email with a picture of the profile. Ask if they have any bits that match, or any ideas on how to create that profile, perhaps using a couple of bits. 

Their matched sets mean that once you set the first bit up, when you drop in subsequent bits, they automatically match. To do this, you drop a half inch grommet into the collet on which all subsequent bits rest. The shaft lengths are matched so tongues and grooves match from bit to bit. You'll see. The company also has extensive videos on the method Mark Sommerfeld uses with his bits. Very helpful.

Sommerfeld was a cabinet maker in his prior work and really understands what it takes to do a great job. i bought his entire video set and it has helped immeasurably with my learning to produce great stuff.

As suggested, you may need multiple bits to cut a matching set of doors. 

You should keep several pieces of the stock you're using to try to match the finish of the existing doors. That may be the most difficult part. When my wife had the kitchen redone, we chose a simple door style so it will be easy in the future to match them when I redo the doors on the linen closet in the hall to match. Same with the finish.


----------



## tobinjm (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Tom! Very helpful. I've shot them an email. Cheers


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Tobin...take a look at Freud 99-520 panel bit at freudtools.com...looks like it's on the money...same bit that is in the set I mentioned...

It has a rounded step compared to the one you showed in your bit image.


----------

